# New Bersa Site



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

Hay Shipwreck, Ya did it. Way to go. How many of you Guy and Gals own Bersa's. You can't beat the Quility and Reliability for the price. I own two with one on layaway. Never had a single issue with any of them. I have a BT380 Duotone and a BT45UC-SS. The one on layaway is a BT380CC in the Nickel finish. I had to wait to find the Nickel finish because they are scarce seeing they are new to the market. My next one will be the BT9mmUC-SS 13 round. Well it's great to have a new place to talk about Bersa's. Thanks, Shipwreck!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Dstiebs you got one thing right about being a economical and often over looked little pistol. The ones I been around and have shot seem to do a fine job. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NO problemo :smt1099 - Thank JS too (the site owner) :smt023


----------



## Dstiebs (Jan 13, 2007)

*Thanks JS.*

Thanks JS for adding Bersa too your Forum. Now I we Bersa owners have another site too sit back, Drink Coffee and Shoot the Bull. Thanks...:watching:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks to every one for adding. Now maybe I can get some rest a Bersa Talk. You all can pick on Shipwreck.
Just kidding Tanks I make note at BT


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for adding Bersa!


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

I guess I'm going to be the wet blanket of the bunch. Cause my experience with Bersa isn't as picturesque as yours. The .380 is a fine gun i will not lie. I wouldn't want to take it into a gun fight. My problem with the .380 is the black finish rusted over about 80 percent of the slide within two months of carrying it daily and being left in the glove box. It didn't hinder it's function though. And my .45 thunder magazine release broke within 200 rounds leaving me with a expensive paper weight. It's nickel plating was rubbing off.Even though the underling metal never rusted, weird. I get what your saying about the price even though i got hosed on the price of the .45. They were my first guns i didn't know better. Accuracy with either wasn't that good and it didn't get better over time. I'd rather save up my money and get something better. And I eventually did.


----------



## onapar (Jan 6, 2007)

*looking for fs22*

I have a 380 and never a problem with it, I would like the 22 but can't find one here in arizona.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> I guess I'm going to be the wet blanket of the bunch. Cause my experience with Bersa isn't as picturesque as yours. The .380 is a fine gun i will not lie. I wouldn't want to take it into a gun fight. My problem with the .380 is the black finish rusted over about 80 percent of the slide within two months of carrying it daily and being left in the glove box. It didn't hinder it's function though. And my .45 thunder magazine release broke within 200 rounds leaving me with a expensive paper weight. It's nickel plating was rubbing off.Even though the underling metal never rusted, weird. I get what your saying about the price even though i got hosed on the price of the .45. They were my first guns i didn't know better. Accuracy with either wasn't that good and it didn't get better over time. I'd rather save up my money and get something better. And I eventually did.


Habe U cared for it after U got home everyday - many metal guns will rust with daily carry (and being sweat on) w/o being oiled down at the end of each day (this is why I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years, and now a P99 compact - I need not worry about this).

That's not necessarily the gun's fault w/ the stock finish. Some people's sweat is more acidic than others - I've heard of some people claiming their sweat even rusted a Glock after a few months.

What U need to do is get the gun refinished. I love hard chrome - but the truth is, while that is the most wear proof from physical wear, NP3 is probably the most rust proof finish. Its not cheap, and may defeat the cost savings of buying the Bersa to begin w/. But, U won't have anymore rust w/ NP3.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

onapar said:


> I have a 380 and never a problem with it, I would like the 22 but can't find one here in arizona.


FWIW:

I've had an FS 22 for over a year and it is an EXCELLENT little trail/plinker.. My FS22 has been very accurate, and 100% reliable.

I had my local dealer special order mine, and it was $227.00 otd.. I don't know if that's a good deal or not, but I consider the FS22 to be well worth the money. I don't think you'll ever see one in a gun store.. You just have to get someone to order one for you.

I also have the Bersa Thunder 9/Ultra Compact and it too is excellent.

It doesn't hurt that I'm a big time Walther fan, and it seems the FS22 (and BT380's) are designed around the best of the Walther PP/PPK pistols, while the BT9 is the "most sincere form of flattery" to the fine Walther P88. Nice heritage Bersa/Firestrom chose to use in designing their quality firearms.

If Shipwreck will cut me some slack I want to buy a BT380/CC for my Missus', but I'm flat out of cash now..

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

i am new owner of t380 duo tone love it glad to find more bersa forums.


----------



## zappadragon (Mar 4, 2007)

I love my Bersa Thunder 380. Its a great pistol and you can not beat the price. Not one problem in several hunder rounds. I have been trying to get my hands on one of the Firestorm FS22DT but no one in my area has them. If I order one the I got shipping and transfer fees so its not all that worth it. I'm still am gonna get one someday. 

Great to see another group of Bersa owners.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Add me (and Jennifer) to the list of satisfied T380 owners... so far 160rnds (I know not much but we have only had it to the range once since we bought it 3 weeks ago) without a hitch... shots where you point it and never misses a beat... paid $229+tax for a duo-tone at our range gunshop..


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You can add me to a list of moderatly satisfied customers. I figure I got what I paid for. Now we perform some surgery and it might get better.  I've decided to write mine off as a loss and do weird things to it cosmetically. I'll post pictures when it's over.


----------

